# EPS wird in Freehand MX nicht angezeigt



## crudi (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe einige Freehand Dateien auf dem Mac erstellt und dabei verschiedenste Grafiken, unter anderem auch EPS eingebaut. 

Nun gibt es beim Aufruf der Dateien auf PC ein Problem. Statt dessen die EPS Grafiken angezeigt werden, wird nur ein Rechteck mit großem X in der Mitte angezeigt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Viele Grüße

CRUDI


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,
du kannst ein EPS mit oder ohne Tiff-Vorschau abspeichern!
Ich dencke du hast es ohne abgespeichert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## crudi (18. Juni 2004)

*TIF*

Hi!

Doch, ist mit Vorschau. Wird auf dem Mac auch problemlos angezeigt - nur unter Windows gibt es Probleme.

Gruß

kerru


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Juni 2004)

Läßt es sich den Ausdrucken, beispielsweise zu Testzwecken mal als PDF versuchen, oder die Eps in Photoshop öffnen und neu abspeichern.

MFG


----------



## crudi (18. Juni 2004)

Leider nein. Dieses Problem mit der Anzeige habe ich auch, wenn ich mit Freehand die EPS Datei anschauen will. 

Gedruckt wird auch immer nur dieser Kasten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Juni 2004)

Äh du meinst jetzt Photoshop und nicht Freehand, oder?
Also wahrscheinlich ist dann die Datei beschädigt, wenn du nicht unbedingt spezielle Funktionen des EPS-Formates benötigst versuche sie auf dem Mac als Tiff zu speichern und so zu verwenden. Was anderes fällt mir jetzt auch nicht nehr ein , Sorry.

Viele Grüße


----------

